# pga stroke limit



## chiro1st (Aug 26, 2007)

Is there a maximum stroke limit according to pga rules?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

chiro1st said:


> Is there a maximum stroke limit according to pga rules?



No there isn't. Finish the hole and count your strokes.

There is a stroke limit for handicap purposes. You adjust your score accordingly. For instance, I am a 7.5 index and I am only allowed to enter a maximum score of double boogie on any given hole. So if I happen to make a triple on a Par 3 I red-adjust my score to reflect a 5, when I enter my score into the handicap computer.
Check the USGA website out for more information.


----------

